# 50+ fails



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

My bike is more capable than ever and though I'm not as strong as I once was I feel like my handling skills are better and I'm probably hitting downhills faster than I did in my 20's. The only problem is I've had more bad accidents in the last year or so than in the previous 20 years combined, and now when I go down my chances of riding away unscathed don't seem nearly as promising as they were in previous years.

Right now I'm nursing a bunch of wounds from a gnarly OTB 2 days ago, the worst being a fractured clavicle so I have even more free time than usual to contemplate what I already know. My brain isn't as quick. Slow down, idiot. It's hard though because I love letting it rip.

Anyone else?


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

I am in a similar situation. At 51 I'm a stronger climber and descender than I have ever been. At 225 it hurts when I hit the ground. I have discovered though that when I am taking it easy I am more likely to crash as I am not 100% focused. So I tend to just ride my normal pace and not think about crashing.


----------



## cptjack (Jan 14, 2004)

Have you ever read the "passion" forum, it has this near death experience thread that kind of turned into a cancer thread - terrible stories that are quite heart wrenching. Hauling ass downhill and fracturing your clavicle is a young man's injury. You're still young!


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

You're not having fun until you're urinating blood.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

OP, got a 29er? I ride lots of different bikes and wheel sizes. Not going to get into that here. With my 29er, I sit between the wheels, not on top of the bike. Only 2 sort of over the bars in 3 years on 2 different 29ers. VS almost 1-2 per month with the 26er. Same trails, same rider. Plus leg and arm armor too. I find my 29er much more stable and doesn't get in very many front wheel traps.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

cptjack said:


> Have you ever read the "passion" forum, it has this near death experience thread that kind of turned into a cancer thread - terrible stories that are quite heart wrenching. Hauling ass downhill and fracturing your clavicle is a young man's injury. You're still young!


I am definitely appreciative of what I have and realize not everyone is so fortunate. I wouldn't consider myself young by any stretch but I forget that when I'm on a bike.

I do have a 29" bike, not a DH oriented one though. It wasn't a front wheel dig that did me in but rather an unexpected rear wheel hop at an inopportune time while traveling at a high rate of speed on a rocky downhill run. I think, details are a little hazy.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

I still ride slightly on the aggressive side as it's needed for mtb, being passive is a sure way to eat it. But I also know that >50 has reduced my reflexes a bit.

I think in our minds, we can handle and assimilate the trail 'just like before', but in reality, our reflexes, flexibility, strength are not what they used to be.

I'm in possibly better shape now than 10 years ago, dropped weight down to 165 lbs from 175 or so. Lift light weights, jog and stretch out weekly. 

Ride the rear brake a slight bit more to scrub off a hair of speed as it is always better if you can ride the next day.


----------



## 1mlc (Sep 7, 2015)

I try to go with the old Montana speed limit law "reasonable and prudent manner". It means different things on different days. Some days I am a little more ambitious then others and I am okay with that. I go a lot by how I feel that day, some days I feel like I could ride through a brick wall and others I am just logging miles.

Like was said definitely drag the rear brake a lot more then I used to. At the end of the day I am not trying to shave a couple of seconds off the course record.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

I ride a Bucksaw and love to bomb the downs. I started the "cheaters" thread about bikes like mine, but I'll just say the fat tires equals tons of traction, so I crash less often. Also, a fat bike has a wide bb, so my feet are further apart (more stable). A dropper post is key as well, imho.


----------



## Jpcannavo (Sep 4, 2015)

With 30years of weightbtraining and cardio under mybelt, i'm in better shape - but clearly more fragile - at 55 than at 25. This really requires more caution on my part as I climb better and find myself in more potentially risky situations! as such, I'm seriously considering adding elbo and knee protection to my trail riding. The young guys may laugh, but who cares. Also looking forward to a bucksaw as a 56th bday (wife said yes!) present, curious to see how that plays out I terms of future falls.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Jpcannavo said:


> With 30years of weightbtraining and cardio under mybelt, i'm in better shape - but clearly more fragile - at 55 than at 25. This really requires more caution on my part as I climb better and find myself in more potentially risky situations!


That's kind of where I'm at. Mountain biking for me has always been about pushing the limits of what I'm capable of, and with an improved bike and improved riding skills those limits are beyond what I was doing 10-20 years ago. As those limits expand the consequences for failure go up with them, while at the same time my aging body's ability to endure those consequences is steadily declining.

A paradox, or as my late granny always said to me "boy, your eyes are bigger than your stomach!"


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

My legs have scabs year round, I crash all the time, I guess that's why I'm sore, but I'm havjng a good time, so who cares!

Having a good bike makes a load of difference, I ride a full suspension fatty (Foes), it softens the hits. 

When I'm riding, the discomfort in my back fades, I dont think about my shoulders or my hips, it's almost like a reprieve...then I wake the next morning and I pay the piper.


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

I may be deluding myself but the Fails don't seem to be coming with any more frequency yet. I'm 53 and got a new bike last Summer after taking about 8 years off (unfortunately) due to time, financial, and various self-imposed, and in retrospect, stupid restraints. My kids aren't babies anymore and I'm back out riding and racing a little 'easy' cat2 DH (Mammoth, Sea Otter so far) without feeling like I'm abandoning the wife & kids. My Fail seems to be deteriorating vision. I've never needed glasses and have been blessed with great vision but I'm afraid the years are finally catching up with me. This is laughable to some of my friends who have lived with vision issues for a big part of their lives. Lately I've been irrationally worried that a quick descent into blindness will put an end to my rekindled romance with my CF 27.5 'Enduro' rig. I've scheduled an appointment with an optometrist, but I'm realizing that the crystal clear vision I've taken for granted all these years is crucial to riding the gnar and riding fast. Don't know why I even bothered to type all this - I know all too well that people have much more serious problems related to age but there you have it.


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

These past few years, my crashes have diminished, as well as the severity. As others have mentioned, I too have become a better technical rider over the years. My endurance, not so much,
I believe two things have contributed to this, mostly riding SS and weight lifting regularly. Technical SS riding has really sharpened my skills. I don't have much to add to the discussion as it has been hashed out in the SS forum.
Weight training, which for me means P90X, has added a little muscle and flexibility to my 54 y.o. body. When I do crash, it hurts less and I seem to recover faster. But I also think that it has made me quicker to respond, which means less crashes.

It may all be in my head, but for anyone getting on in years, anything that helps keep the rubber side down is good. 
Oh, and I would rather have injury over illness. For me the latter is always the real ass kicker, but that is another, long, involved story.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

When I was a young rider pre-MTB days and a competitive cyclist, my coach used to tell me after my first big crash (at speed) that I will experience 5 good crashes before I would become a good rider. This seems like a bit of an old wives tale, but the moral of what he was getting at was: racing hard, learned experience taught defensive ques that eliminated risk. As I grow older, I am finding myself more at a point of extending my ability to ride (in future years) by following the now in-built self preservation instincts. 

I think I have grown up....well maybe....!!

Eric


----------



## rockhopper2 (Jul 27, 2013)

I really think that having been around longer allows you to see/participate in more crashes and understand how fast it can happen. For me I'm definitely more cautious now than I was in my teens. And I dont look at parts anymore from the viewpoint of 'lightest is best', now I look more for strength and durability. I had an ugly crash a couple months ago in fact that reminded me just how much hitting the ground can hurt, lol.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

On one hand, I'm definitely a more "skilled" rider than I was in the past and I think bike technology has made all that happen. The geometry of my current bikes (Pivot Mach 6) has kept me from going OTB for a while now which was always my crashing forte. I'm also able to ride more aggressively in the DH chunky stuff. However, when I do crash, I'm one of the unlucky ones that seem to get hurt worse than average...(4) broken ribs & a separated shoulder in 2013 and then a fractured neck (C-1 & C-2) in 2014 from an OTB while going literally walking speed. Still not sure how that ended up so serious. 

However, I also have friends (all older than me) that are just plain lucky and the opposite of me. They crash less often but when they do, it's way worse than my crashes yet they never end up in the ER. I hate them by the way.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

cbrossman said:


> These past few years, my crashes have diminished, as well as the severity. As others have mentioned, I too have become a better technical rider over the years. My endurance, not so much,
> I believe two things have contributed to this, mostly riding SS and weight lifting regularly. Technical SS riding has really sharpened my skills. I don't have much to add to the discussion as it has been hashed out in the SS forum.
> Weight training, which for me means P90X, has added a little muscle and flexibility to my 54 y.o. body. When I do crash, it hurts less and I seem to recover faster. But I also think that it has made me quicker to respond, which means less crashes.
> 
> ...


I agree on the weight training and overall body fitness, and how it serves as preventative medicine. Sure, it can add weight to one's frame, but I'd like to fend off injuries as long as possible.


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

Finding myself make adjustments after an OTB last Sept that thrashed my shoulder, finding out that healing on the north side of 50 is slower. Still love to ride, but have traded a 27.5 wheel all mountain rig, for a 29er trail bike. That and letting go of those "Enduro" dream videos in my head leaves me thinking I might have found the ticket to riding well into my later years.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I've been 50 for almost an entire day now and so far, no fails yet.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Hawg said:


> I've been 50 for almost an entire day now and so far, no fails yet.


I disagree, you are showing a distinct lack of modesty... 
You also sell sentient beings in the intergalactic market.


----------



## Jpcannavo (Sep 4, 2015)

Crankout said:


> I agree on the weight training and overall body fitness, and how it serves as preventative medicine. Sure, it can add weight to one's frame, but I'd like to fend off injuries as long as possible.


Since turning 50, I have upped my training intensity. So at 55 my conditioning and riding skills continue to improve. But as a physician I'm all to aware that my bones and body will not take the hits of a younger man. And as for healing, it seems glacial. Since my last post I have started wearing a Fox Titan Sports Jacket on my more aggressive rides and especially when I practice hucks, jumps and steep descents. Sure a few more pounds, and yes the youngins may chuckle, but I plan on bombing the trails and staying in one piece for as many years as I can.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Jpcannavo said:


> Since turning 50, I have upped my training intensity. So at 55 my conditioning and riding skills continue to improve. But as a physician I'm all to aware that my bones and body will not take the hits of a younger man. And as for healing, it seems glacial. Since my last post I have started wearing a Fox Titan Sports Jacket on my more aggressive rides and especially when I practice hucks, jumps and steep descents. Sure a few more pounds, and yes the youngins may chuckle, but I plan on bombing the trails and staying in one piece for as many years as I can.


So you're of the DH set? Good for you. That takes ballz. I'm more of a xc guy and forever-struggling mid/end-pack Cat 1 racer. Probably should retreat back to Cat 2 but my friends would heckle me to no end.

I just picked up Friel's new read, something like "Fast Over Fifty". I'll see what he recommends based on newer research around maintaining or improving fitness for endurance athletes.


----------



## Jpcannavo (Sep 4, 2015)

Crankout said:


> So you're of the DH set? Good for you. That takes ballz. I'm more of a xc guy and forever-struggling mid/end-pack Cat 1 racer. Probably should retreat back to Cat 2 but my friends would heckle me to no end.
> 
> I just picked up Friel's new read, something like "Fast Over Fifty". I'll see what he recommends based on newer research around maintaining or improving fitness for endurance athletes.


No, not a downhiller (Which is why the wearing of body armor might be seen as whimpy) and not a racer. More an trail/all mountain sort, blue square to black diamond stuff, looking to stay in one piece as I try to master increasingly difficult TTFs.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Hawg said:


> I've been 50 for almost an entire day now and so far, no fails yet.


Welcome.

Eric


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

Hawg said:


> I've been 50 for almost an entire day now and so far, no fails yet.


Are you sure your wife would agree?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Hawg said:


> I've been 50 for almost an entire day now and so far, no fails yet.


Days not over yet.....


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Fails, not so much. Drinking better beer and whiskey than I did when I started pedaling mt bikes in 2001. The Spec eduro begs to go fast, with 6" of travel, it's awesome. I still listen to my inner chicken though. That little voice that keeps you alive. The Farley 8 fat bike rails everything, little thought to line choice needed. I figure I have at least 4 of my 9 lives left. Gravity is a harsh mistress, heed her voice wisely.


----------



## bmcs (Jan 28, 2016)

*59 and going strong*









Survived this pretzel, told to check spokes before hitting the trails.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Anyone else?


Meh, 
38+MPH crashes, concussions, $33k luxury helicopter ride (airlift), $100k week stay in the luxury spa/hotel (i.e. hospital)
No problem! Hahaha being old is good, because you don't remember things!
Like groundhog day, you start everyday fresh 

(or is that the brain damage?...)


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Dang CR. Glad you are alright.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

tductape said:


> Dang CR. Glad you are alright.


Thanks Tim,
happened a few years ago, but all parts appear to still function properly.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

bmcs said:


> View attachment 1046051
> 
> 
> Survived this pretzel, told to check spokes before hitting the trails.


That was not a spoke problem. That was created by over-whelming forces....tell all..

Eric


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

My wife forced me to buy 29er's to limit my hospital visits and I hate to say this, since riding them (I have 2), I haven't had an accident yet (knock on wood).

I've sustained numerous injuries from 2 Kona Stinkys, a Santa Cruz Bullit, A Diamondback XTS and a bunch of 26er hard tails in the 90's.

Just today, riding a trail that I've done a thousand times, I came upon a gap that had
done me in 2-3 times with my 26ers, I cleaned it riding my XC 27.5. Surely just a little
larger diameter wheel will make a difference? I think so.

Not selling 29er and the 650b formats... but for me (age 54) it has sold me. I even took my 650b to Mammoth Mountain Park and really thought a couple times, (oh sh*t) here comes an "endo" !....but it didn't happen.

I do have to admit though, riding my XC 29ers isn't as fun as the 26er because there's not much of a "OH F" am I going to make this thing? I even used to go OTB rolling over rain ruts, be them pretty wide, on my 26er. Now this wagon wheel front end just rolls over it like an elephant stepping on a soda can.

Also on group rides, there was always somebody endo'ing or some fall doing something. Now...not so much. 29er and 27.5 took the fun out, but like a modern car they seem safer.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

The first broken collarbone happened at age 61 after 30 years of aggressive mountain biking. A bike-centric lifestyle. Copious climbing & descending. Raucous railing. Hundred mile races. Enthusiastic friendly rivalry with riding buds who pushed me and with whom I pushed. Then, BAM! In the blink of an eye, the bone was busted.

My friends had always said, "Every avid cyclist breaks a collarbone." Not me, I thought. Honestly, I was sure I'd make a clean getaway. Nope.

Then I broke it again eleven months later. Same damn collarbone. On the fourth day of a four day off-road tour. Within the final mile of singletrack. Okay, now you've got my attention. Figured the first busted bone was a fluke. Nope. Time to listen to the universe.

Hmmm. How to gracefully accept the passing of reflexes and abilities I'd always taken for granted? I'm finding out. Easy with the next lesson, please. I'm listening now.


----------



## McBoris (Feb 14, 2016)

done enough trail riding to write a book.....flatter lands built-up mostly here on the east coast,taken some rough digs,good Mountain exp. in Dupont NC,one 4-day trip to Snowshoe WV for some DH.....i love it all....after a hip-fracture/surgery last year.....i am damn happy to be on a FATTY right now....just turned the 50 last July....i will ride dirt until it doesn't HURT!


----------



## McBoris (Feb 14, 2016)

Sparticus said:


> The first broken collarbone happened at age 61 after 30 years of aggressive mountain biking. A bike-centric lifestyle. Copious climbing & descending. Raucous railing. Hundred mile races. Enthusiastic friendly rivalry with riding buds who pushed me and with whom I pushed. Then, BAM! In the blink of an eye, the bone was busted.
> 
> My friends had always said, "Every avid cyclist breaks a collarbone." Not me, I thought. Honestly, I was sure I'd make a clean getaway. Nope.
> 
> ...


that sucks man....i feel your pain though,i have TI parts from last year that are making me cherish the rest of my riding years,,,


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

After going over the bars a few times I stopped trying to ride smaller bike frames and moved to bikes with longer top tubes, shorter stems, and wider bars. I find I really enjoy the more expansive cockpit.

But with age, I think biggest factor (as the O.P. mentioned) is the increase in reaction time.

And actually, I was completely unaware of it until we started riding with our sons.
While riding behind these guys (on trails the adults knew very well but the kids were first-timers), you can see them making snap-decisions, corrections, and have time to slip in a bunny-hop over features that would still catch me off-guard. Amazing.

But this new, slower reaction-time life has an upside. Even if I am riding a section of trail slower than I used to, it still has the on-the-edge, near-death, brink-of-disaster _feel_ to it.
So you can still come away from a ride feeling like there was _no way_ you could have ever gone faster.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

As I'm not yet 50, but creeping ever closer (less than 2 years to go) I figured I'd check the thread to start mentally & physically preparing myself. Good stuff and attitudes in here. I've only been riding about 4 years do I've got a lot to learn in a short amount of time. 

Best thing about this thread is realizing I can still have a blast on a mountain bike for many years to come (unless I stop listening to the middle-age chicken voice in my head). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

At 54 I have taken on a new direction in biking, started riding 3 years ago and had visions of AM/Trail days of riding somewhat like you see in the video's, well perhaps a bit toned down. Last Sept went over the bars hard and screwed-up my shoulder, just now really feeling "back in the saddle".

As a result of being off riding for several months it occured to me that a change of plans were in order. I changed my plans from buying a new Mojo HD3 and bought a Ripley LS. Really enjoying the new ride, tooling around trails, not being in such a hurry to "find my limits" and taking an approach to "ride another day".


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I had 2 bad accidents when I was younger. One in a training ride hitting 30+ mph. I woke up on the pavement and didn't know how I got there or even what day it was. Broken collar bone, ribs, and bad road rash. I scraped the skin off one knee to the bone. It was very painful and and had to be treated like a burn. I took forever to heal.

I want to spend my golden years out of hospitals. If I have another ambulance ride I hope I''m 104 and ready to pass on to the afterlife.


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

I became a full time beach fatbike rider over a year ago after a conversation with my S.O. regarding highway safety. I'd been riding the road for years and my training partner and I noticed a shift in general safety. I finally concluded that we were going to get knocked off by a cell phone texting/gabbing: teenager, trucker, trailer towing fisherman/RVer, etc. It just was not worth the risk and I really disliked getting buzzed by 3/4 ton trucks passing at 60 mph barely 3' away. Our narrow highways are neither pedestrian or bike safe. I initially switched to a local MUP but realized that I was likely to get into a corner head-on by a dog leash on bars coffee swilling millennial.

On the beach now. 28 miles of beautiful ocean beach.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Jseis said:


> I became a full time beach fatbike rider over a year ago after a conversation with my S.O. regarding highway safety. I'd been riding the road for years and my training partner and I noticed a shift in general safety. I finally concluded that we were going to get knocked off by a cell phone texting/gabbing: teenager, trucker, trailer towing fisherman/RVer, etc. It just was not worth the risk and I really disliked getting buzzed by 3/4 ton trucks passing at 60 mph barely 3' away. Our narrow highways are neither pedestrian or bike safe. I initially switched to a local MUP but realized that I was likely to get into a corner head-on by a dog leash on bars coffee swilling millennial.
> 
> On the beach now. 28 miles of beautiful ocean beach.
> 
> ...


That's nice and all but now you've got Seagulls and crabs to worry about. There's really no place worry free.


----------



## FrankZappa6 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice ride, Jseis!

Fore me, I've got a plan - sending my youngest to bio-medical engineering school & hoping for a few replacement parts out of the deal. So, the next time I hook my spleen on my handlebars, a new one should only be a phone call away....
Ride on!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

FrankZappa6 said:


> Nice ride, Jseis!
> 
> Fore me, I've got a plan - sending my youngest to bio-medical engineering school & hoping for a few replacement parts out of the deal. So, the next time I hook my spleen on my handlebars, a new one should only be a phone call away....
> Ride on!


That's brilliant!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

FrankZappa6 said:


> Nice ride, Jseis!
> 
> Fore me, I've got a plan - sending my youngest to bio-medical engineering school & hoping for a few replacement parts out of the deal. So, the next time I hook my spleen on my handlebars, a new one should only be a phone call away....
> Ride on!


I'm ahead of you. My youngest has nearly completed her Bio-Med degree.

I've told her I expect her to either come up with the next generation addictive drug so we can all get filthy rich and can afford whatever monkey gland treatment Rupert Murdoch is on, or for her to come up with a replacement cell therapy to reverse the ageing process.

She reckons it's simpler if she just pays for my funeral...


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That's nice and all but now you've got Seagulls and crabs to worry about. There's really no place worry free.


JELLYFISH! The worst. Like riding on snot. Except it's dead jellyfish snot. With bald tires I've got no chance 😡👺👹😱🙊🃏🙄🍻


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

FrankZappa6 said:


> Nice ride, Jseis!
> 
> Fore me, I've got a plan - sending my youngest to bio-medical engineering school & hoping for a few replacement parts out of the deal. So, the next time I hook my spleen on my handlebars, a new one should only be a phone call away....
> Ride on!


Thanks!😎

Hooking that spleen...yikes. I caught a pedal with my classic Centurion Super LeMans hotdogging a tight sweeper & knocked myself out. While visiting my doc to make sure all my ribs (and brain) were in one piece he said "now the hips". I asked why? He says "because you are of the age" 😬😢😡


----------



## Jpcannavo (Sep 4, 2015)

So it's march 10th, my birthday. I take day off from work and Wife gives me day off from daddy duties. Gorgeous weather and I decide to give it a go on mt Falcon here is CO and again test ride my Fox Titan body armor. Falcon is a decent trail, about a half mile climb with some good lung testing grades and then the downhill which is easy but big fun. Lots of rock gardens with baby heads and water bars that make for catching a bit of air, but nothing more technical. So I'm bombing down feeling a bit too invulnerable with the Fox gear on. I pick a silly line over rocks, and the next thing I know I'm endoing, and then roll a bit down the 30 degreeish drop off at side of trail. Get up, ready to kiss the Fox jacket, but then the blood. Helmit cracked - more a cross country road helmit - and my ear torn through cartilage. needless to say I had to warn wife as I walking door not to freak, as it looked awful: big red-purple swollen bloody torn ear. So ear gets stitched, and I went out a bought the new Bell super 2R helmit with removable face guard. The youngins may laugh but ,for me at 56, it's all about protection. Do have to learn to be a bit less cocky though. BTW Fox Titan is awesome! Very comfortable reasonably light, and awesome protection. Cracked helmit, torn ear, banged up Knees (forgot the knee pads!) but upper body completely untouched after tumbling on rocks at about 20+ MPH.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Yikes, hope you are healing up well. If I came home like that, my wife would give away all my bikes. I thought she was going to do that when I came home with a cracked vertebra seven years ago.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Sparticus said:


> The first broken collarbone happened at age 61 after 30 years of aggressive mountain biking. A bike-centric lifestyle. Copious climbing & descending. Raucous railing. Hundred mile races. Enthusiastic friendly rivalry with riding buds who pushed me and with whom I pushed. Then, BAM! In the blink of an eye, the bone was busted.
> 
> My friends had always said, "Every avid cyclist breaks a collarbone." Not me, I thought. Honestly, I was sure I'd make a clean getaway. Nope.
> 
> ...


Dang, that story really hits home^

A couple of months back on the bike now since my broken clavicle has healed and I'm feeling great and hitting it harder than ever, short memory problems will undoubtedly dog me in the end. Every crash seems to hurt these days, currently nursing a (cracked?) rib from a dumb fall a few weeks ago. I need full body armor, and also to start listening to the universe.


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Feb 4, 2015)

60+ years young.
First ER visit after Mountain Biking WAY longer than the boys at Marin...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

^that looks familiar, unfortunately. Sucks but you'll be back on it in good time, I'd advise hitting the physical therapy hard as soon as doc gives the OK.


----------



## HoldenSierra (Apr 5, 2016)

JP,
Thanks for this:



Jpcannavo said:


> Fox Titan is awesome! Very comfortable reasonably light, and awesome protection.


Would you recommend this for Trail/All Mountain riders as well as downhill?


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh crap. I'm here whining because of the first bruised ribs episode and you guys with all the years experience behind you are flashing broken clavicle porn?

I might have to reconsider how much a 61 year old fart can or should take.


----------

